
Hollywood's Portrayals of Science and Scientists Are Ridiculous - pseudolus
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/hollywoods-portrayals-of-science-and-scientists-are-ridiculous/
======
rleigh
Honestly, everything Hollywood portrays is ridiculous. It's not like doctors
and scientists have been singled out. How about the manner in which soldiers
are portrayed, as unthinking meatheads high on testosterone. There is almost
zero nuance.

I can hardly watch films nowadays. I get bored. And I get bored because the
tropes are so tired and predictable, that you can tell what's coming. It's
cheap and lazy. Were they to focus on better storytelling, I might maintain
some interest.

I can see there's going to be some conflict between realistic portrayal and
the limitations of the medium. But, all to often so much detail is thrown out
that there's little of substance remaining. For really bad cases, the film is
a barely intelligible collection of nearly unrelated scenes.

------
AnimalMuppet
Hollywood's portrayals of _everyone_ are ridiculous. Cops. Nurses. Railroad
engineers. Librarians. Teachers. Kids. _Everyone._

~~~
eecsninja
Computers too. E.g. Remember the 3d landscape Unix interface in Jurassic Park?

~~~
marpstar
That's totally a real thing:
[https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/9745/is-the-
unix-...](https://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/9745/is-the-unix-
operating-system-featured-in-jurassic-park-real)

~~~
eecsninja
Wow I had no idea until now. And I've been using Linux at work for close to a
decade.

~~~
marpstar
Can't blame you. It's as ridiculous in 2019 as it was in 1993.

------
mrhappyunhappy
My favorite is how everyone with an average income lives in a multi-million
dollar house. Also when water breaks, character must be rushed into the
hospital screaming.

------
JohnClark1337
News reporting is often similar

